# Wire holding hooks for under the table. Suggestions please.



## Tigger (Dec 19, 2021)

I have quite a bit of wire to attach to the under side of the table. I'd like to get the style that is open on the top end and is nailed or screwed in. Cant find what Im looking for on Amazon. They have the adhesive style and the nail in type that isnt open on the top. Getting very close to the final layout. Just added 2 more turnouts and 1 extra straight section. I have spaghetti under the table right now. Yesterday I added an 8 foot LED shop light behind the main point of view to eliminate shadows. And routed the main 120 v power cable to the tables main control panel. Things are going quite well.


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

You mean something like this


----------



## Tranz4mr (Sep 3, 2013)

__





Ace Small Polished Brass Green Brass 1.9375 in. L Cup Hook 25 lb 3 pk - Ace Hardware


Cup hooks are designed to act as both a hook and aFind the HOOK CUPSAFTY ZN 1.38 BB at Ace.




www.acehardware.com


----------



## Bill Webb (Sep 14, 2015)

Check out Gardner Bender Multi-cable Staplers at Lowe’s. May be what you Want.


----------



## Tyrell54 (Jun 14, 2021)

These worked well for me. Screwed them in so you can reopen if necessary, but mostly just kept running wires through them. Lots of different ones on Amazon.


----------



## Tranz4mr (Sep 3, 2013)

Tranz4mr said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Tyrell54 said:


> These worked well for me. Screwed them in so you can reopen if necessary, but mostly just kept running wires through them. Lots of different ones on Amazon.
> View attachment 587667


That's the style I use as well.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

cupholders will work about the best, and are pretty easy to find ... get the all metal ones with a screw molded on, pliers will close it up if needed later on ..t


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Depending on the benchwork style; 2 screw pvc pipe straps secured to a L girder with on,y 1 screw works well, and can handle a ton of bundling. Galvanized pipe straps work well too. If mounting vertical keep the screw on the bottom. The very top will not touch the adjacent surface so wires can be dropped in or fished out without unscrewing the strap. Which can be handy.


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Feb 2, 2021)

Zip tie clamps?









Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## Chaostrain (Jan 27, 2015)

On my last layout I used 1/2in PVC cut to 1/2in length. drilled holes to use screws and slit on side. I could pull down and slip a wire in. You could cut out a section so you don't have to mess with it.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 19, 2021)

All good suggestions. I could use more than one style. The zip tie clamps would help with extra long wire to tie it up neatly and with power cord tie ups. The other styles that allow the wire to drop in are what I'm looking for. Thanks to all.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

I used something like this on parts of my layout.
Gardner Bender Multi-Cable Staples (20-Pack) MCS-20W - The Home Depot


----------



## Ron045 (Feb 11, 2016)

I like these PVC pipe strap holders. I only put a screw in one side. That allows me to add, remove or re-route wires with ease.


----------



## kilowatt62 (Aug 18, 2019)

Post #14. BINGO!


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Hmm... I just used round staples.



https://www.lowes.com/pd/Arrow-9-16-in-Leg-x-5-16-in-Round-Crown-18-Gauge-Wire-Staples-1000-Count/1095525


----------



## Mixed Freight (Aug 31, 2019)

I prefer the minimalistic approach to under-table wiring securement.
It gives such a more normal, natural, novice look..............................


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Seems to be a multitude of ways to do this…..rocket science not required….


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

As I said before, hit your head on one of those cup holder hooks and you will regret not using zip tie holders or something soft!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I just zip tie the cables together, then staple the tail of the zip tie to the joints or frame.


----------



## KWPhillips05 (5 mo ago)

Amazon.com: 25 Pcs Black Adhesive Backed Nylon Wire Adjustable Cable Clips Clamps : Electronics


Buy 25 Pcs Black Adhesive Backed Nylon Wire Adjustable Cable Clips Clamps: Cable Straps - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## Djsfantasi (Mar 19, 2019)

I use these, alternating the openings from one side to the other.


----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

I love the light socket idea! I am going to install a few of those with 1500 lumin cool to touch, LED bulbs. I would use a ceiling pan for the lighting fixture. Eliminate a possible fire hazzard. Lighting is "ALWAYS" a big issue under the skirts on my layout. Those socket fixtures can be pretty inexpensive and come with an outlet too if you size the wiring correctly!


----------



## Mixed Freight (Aug 31, 2019)

SF Gal said:


> I love the light socket idea! I am going to install a few of those with 1500 lumin cool to touch, LED bulbs. I would use a ceiling pan for the lighting fixture. Eliminate a possible fire hazzard. Lighting is "ALWAYS" a big issue under the skirts on my layout. Those socket fixtures can be pretty inexpensive and come with an outlet too if you size the wiring correctly!
> View attachment 587953


You're too funny, SF Gal !!! 

Hush, don't tell anybody, but most of that, um, "stuffola"  under the layout module (including the light bulb and socket) were just handfuls of spare electrical components and wads of wiring, cables, cords, and other junk that I temporarily stapled, screwed, and/or hung in place for dramatic photo effect. 

One of our club members was accused by the rest of the guys (jokingly, of course) of taking naps under the module during long train shows. I staged the "wiring" photos to further enhance the joke by suggesting that said member had all the conveniences of home while spending time underneath there!  Everyone in the club (including the member we were kidding) got a big kick out of it!!! 

But on the other hand, I guess it wouldn't hurt a darned thing to be able to light up the underside of one's layout. Although it started off as a joke, it's not a bad idea at that - glad to see someone be able to use it!


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Yeah that is a good idea. Might do so myself. Despite the low cost of keyless fixtures I’ll probably use some sort of under-cabinet light, the long tubular type not the pucks, and zip tie it to leg bracing or something for clearance. Low profile so I don’t hit it every time I gotta drag Rudolph out of there.


----------



## Steve on Cattail Creek (11 mo ago)

SF Gal said:


> I love the light socket idea! I am going to install a few of those with 1500 lumin cool to touch, LED bulbs. *I would use a ceiling pan for the lighting fixture.* Eliminate a possible fire hazzard. Lighting is "ALWAYS" a big issue under the skirts on my layout. Those socket fixtures can be pretty inexpensive and come with an outlet too if you size the wiring correctly!


It was late at night when I read the above post, and misread "ceiling_ pan_" as "ceiling *fan*", and immediately thought "How did I possibly have missed _that_ piece of hardware?!" 

OTOH, with all the sketchy and undersized wiring I've been guilty of using from time to time, perhaps a halogen fire suppressant system would be more appropriate!


----------



## RedJimmy1955 (Aug 23, 2021)

Looking at Mixed Freights' wiring job.....I'm wanting spaghetti for dinner...lol! And the incandescent bulb underneath? If you havent already...PLS change that to LED strip lighting!


----------



## Refugee (Oct 2, 2019)

White Christmas lights work well for under-layout lighting.


----------

